

Google's Marissa Mayer Assaults Designers With Data - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/alissa-walker/designerati/marissa-mayer-google-data-not-design-rules

======
imajes
this post contains almost zero content other than a cursory reference to some
previous data, therefore I've flagged it.

